
Family outraged as 12-year-old Sikh boy arrested over alleged bomb threat - BinaryIdiot
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/12/18/another-clock-kid-family-outraged-as-12-year-old-sikh-boy-arrested-over-alleged-bomb-threat-at-tex-school/
======
horsecaptin
If I was this kid, the last thing I'd want is to be associated with Clock Boy.
That guy was an attention seeker who was willing to do some really crazy shit.
This kid on the other hand was probably just making a stupid joke in class.

